# I am a proud mom



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

My baby "Onyx", 9 mos. old showed his first time out as a puppy special this weekend and won BOS to BOB all three days and back to back Best Puppy In Group wins.

I have attached a few photos I took of him today.

He is such a happy boy and a true showman. He loves his handler Jenn Carr and didnt even pay attention to me when I saw him.. He was SOOO into Jenn LOL.

I am a proud mommy.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

He has such a nice square body - lovely chest! Handsome boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

It's no wonder he did so well!! What a handsome boy! Congratulations!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*And you should be proud *:first:

Just GORGEOUS dog !!!!! His face and his expression are fabulous !!!! Beautifully balanced boy all over !!!!!:dancing2: 

Who were the parents ???


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS! Look at that coat! Love him! <3


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Big Congrats! 

He is beautiful


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations looking good.

I am always liking the American puppy clip more and more.
Much easier to handle then the Scandinavian puppy clip


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_And well you should be!!!! He looks like a big boy. How tall is he? Beautifully square and looking very proud of himself!


_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Wow,_ that's one handsome boy! As my people say, "Mazel Tov!" to him, you and your handler.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

GORGEOUS!! You should be very proud! Congratulations to you and Onyx!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats Ora Onyx is Exquisite !


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats Ora! He is a BEAUTY!
You should be proud!!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, darn right you should be proud, he is stunning!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

absolutely stunning he is!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you all for such nice comments.

What a day it was today, I came home after being so elated with Onyx's show and found a pile of poop on the blanket and puppies rolling in it.

There goes the weekend. LOLOL 
Oh well.. puppies will be puppies. But they are growing like weeds and are all running around playing and have started puppy food.

I have not been posting much these days dont even know what to do first and have over 85 emails in my inbox.. LOL

Again thanks !!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what a handsome little man! he's stunning!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW! He is so perfect! I know you are beaming with pride! 
I know all of us here sure are!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks again guys.

Wishpoo asked me who his parents are.

Lola is his dam, she is my girl and is a Donny (Ch. Afterglow The Big Tease) daughter..out of a Kateisha X Unique bitch.

Lola was bred for her first litter to Patrick, the HighSpirits boy, who is 6 years old fully genetically tested and clear on everything and then some. 

Patrick is out of the Syrena line and Erik (an Avatar Concord son).

The COI % of the Lola and Patrick litter out of which Onyx emmanated is I believe low, at 1.04%, which I am very happy with.

They are really a total outcross which I have always preferred to breed in order to lower my COI %. It just feels more comfortable for me. 


Chagall's mom: Hey Mazal Tov.. yes ofcourse I know what it is.. I am one ! Actually I am a mix.. what you would call a mut.. LOL dad jewish, mom catholic..


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Congrats! That must be such a wonderful fulfilling feeling. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

yigcenuren said:


> Congrats! That must be such a wonderful fulfilling feeling. I'm so happy for you.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Ora,

Huge congratulations to you and Onyx, that's quite an impressive way to start a show career. He is simply stunning!!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL ONYX, he truly is a GEM. He has great style ... and he knows it !

Congratulations, Ora and Onyx :first:.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oh gawd, I was looking at the pics on facebook too, but I'm *drooling* at this boy! My perfect 'next dog' is a black spoo boy! Ohhh, I WISH!!! Congrats, a million time over, you must be glowing!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations! He is simply stunning!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice Ora! Way go go Dude!!!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

He is beautiful, Ora, and I love his nice tight trim. But you know you're going to have to change your screen name with lovely black poos like that, LOL.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. Much appreciated.

Feralpoodle: you are too funny and correctly said... but we cant unfortunately have two avatars


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful dog! A really lovely combination of great bloodlines. I love his length of neck! Will he be showing in the US?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Carol:

Thank you for the lovely comments.

Yes he will be shown in the U.S. but I have no clue as who to send him to ? 

He will be shown at PCA and so will his litter sister who is owned by the stud owner.

Their sire will also be there in the stud dog class with them both and I will prefer to leave Onyx with a handler at PCA (he will be 17 mos. old then)

I just dont know who to give him to. I dont want my dog living in a kennel and it is very hard to find a handler who does not have a kennel.

Any advice would be appreciated. I care for my babies and would like them to have a home away from home at all times.

So any suggestions will be welcomed.


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Ora the 2011 Nationals is only about 2 hours from my house.... Hmmm i thought it was closer. But anyway... He is MORE than welcome to come live with me if you can't find a handler to take him.  I'm not a handler but will love him to pieces. I'll be more than happy to hand him over to a handler for the event!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I love Laurel Berg. She does not take on very many clients at one time and all the dogs live with her in her home. Her house is so clean that I would eat off her floor and that is not hyperbole! She maintains coat like no one else. She grooms beautifully and she handles perfectly. Did you know that when she first started out she put an OTCH on her Mini? I think that says it all. 

I don't know what her wait list looks like right now but you should call her. I'll PM you her phone number.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CeltiKiti:

You are so kind thank you.. but hey girl do you know how to upkeep coat, cause this boy is HUGE, 25.5 - 26 at the shoulder and has a coat that my handler Jenn said even now as a 9 mos. old takes her hours to blow dry it is so profuse and thick.. 

Dont offer so fast or you will regret, LOLOL

Carol:

Thanks for the referral. I know who Laurel is, she emailed sometime ago to ask about breeding to Cole. 
I also have met her and her daughter at PCA last year and they seem to love the dogs in their care and are very clean and meticulous. I LOVE their miniatures also beauties , as are the standards they show.

The point is she lives too far in Colorado and this is so far for me. I would like to be able to send him to a handler either in Pennsylvania or somewhere in upper state N.Y. where I can if I wish drive the 8-10 hours to see him shown there. 

Also I would like to be able to drive up to pick him up from the U.S. handler than ship him by plane I am so scared to fly dogs, to include puppies... I make the client come to my house and pick the pup up.

When I sent my boy Cole to Terry Bernier to finish his last point in the U.S. since Kathy broke her foot and could no longer show him , he needed one single and so I paid for Terry Bernier to fly from Vancouver to Toronto, show Cole at the Nationals here and then fly with him back home. I did not want him to be shipped unaccompanied. 

I had to get him back in cargo as I had no choice but I was plenty worried.

The dog came out of his crate with massive coat gave me a bear hug and the rest is history.. 

I will think about Laurel.. I like the way they care for their dogs.

When Cole was shown by Kathi Johnson (Marquis poodles in Virginia), she loved him so, he was a part of her family and slept in their home, never a kennel. so I have been trully spoiled by my handlers, both here and in the U.S.

And Onyx deserves the same treatment that Cole received both here and in the U.S.

I will think about Laurel, the only thing is the distance , nothing else.

Thanks for letting me know about her.

Zygillu:

Thank you . I read you are now going with Cosmo to Obedience. YAY good for you.. I am SO GLAD things have turned around for you.. Nice going !!! happy for you.

Arreau:
Thank you so much for the lovely comment.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He's just gorgeous, Ora! Hansome, handsome, boy!

If he needs a place to stay on the way to the handler he's welcome to visit anytime . (as are you!) While I may be guilty of spoiling the 4 legged creatures in my house, I'm pretty good at keeping up with those show coats .


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> CeltiKiti:
> 
> You are so kind thank you.. but hey girl do you know how to upkeep coat, cause this boy is HUGE, 25.5 - 26 at the shoulder and has a coat that my handler Jenn said even now as a 9 mos. old takes her hours to blow dry it is so profuse and thick..
> 
> Dont offer so fast or you will regret, LOLOL



I've never had to upkeep a show coat on a standard. EEKKKK... But I'm always up for a challenge! I think I'd need a bigger/better dryer! My next dog... in 4 or 5 years... I think will be a show dog. 

I kept Mia very long and fluffy as a puppy. She got more baths than I care to remember! But I shaved her down for the coat change. I'm missing the fluff!! She's growing slowly but it's getting there.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Celtikiti:

With a thumb post trapezectomy surgery,and with back problems I cant say that I enjoy lengthy grooming sessions let alone keeping coat on a Special.

I thank Jenn for being there to rescue me from the pain involved. I dont know what I would do without my wonderful handler. She is a god sent also a wonderful person to work with. I would highly recommend her both as a fantastic groomer and great caregiver not to mention a tallented top notch handler. 

But hey if you are offering.. Well.... I may think about it :) you can practice on Onyx what you will have to be doing in 4-5 years from now.. but dont come crying to me later.. LOLOL
Have you posted a photo of Mia if not I would love to see her.

Rockporter:

Thanks for the kind comments. 

Your boy is beautiful and I admire the breeding which made him. He is a nice, sound boy and you do a fantastic job upkeeping his coat. He certainly has much more of it at his age than Cole does at his. Jenn gave me heck for not washing him every week.. What can I say, I fall from heaven at times.. guilty as charged.....

Thanks for the invite, you live approx. 5.5 hours from Montreal not that bad.
I would love to meet you at PCA... I think that all of us who are planning to attend for the many times or the first time should make plans to see who is or isnt going and finalize plans before PCA week.

I would love to meet you guys there and put a face to a post.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Congrats! You should be proud!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Penny Ann:

Thank you.. Now we only have to teach him how to stick that long tongue of his into his mouth.

I have no idea which is longer his tongue or his neck


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

And after all that you need to send him around the world to me and Jak in NZ! lol!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Flyingduster:

LOL the flight is too long, but if Jak wants to hop on a plane and come pick him up AFTER he finishes his U.S. title, I will consider.. LOL

Honestly I dont know how some puppies and/or adult dogs feel on such long 20 hours flights.. 

When I used to be a smoker I avoided flying more than a 4 hour flight because I was addicted to smoke and would go nuts if I didnt have a cigarette in my mouth every 1/2 hour.. NOW I am SMOKE FREE YAYAYAYA

I quite 7 years ago cold turkey and have enjoyed breathing since then, not to mention my hubby no longer tells me I smell like an ashtray.. 

Such a great feeling to not have that toxicity in your lungs and every pore in your body.


----------

